# Car won't crank all the sudden



## Goatman455 (May 29, 2009)

So I changed my dead battery and the car was cranking fine. I drive it a few times then all the sudden when I go to start the car it's silent.


Could it be wiring, the battery is fine, the lights work, the starter showed no sign of any problem when I was driving it earlier.


I did release my parking break and I was wondering if the jolt screwed something up wiring wise.

Of course, I am just guessing, any help would be greatly appreciated, I just got the car running and it's like a tease to drive it for a day and have it not work.


I have a 69 w/ a 455 (428 stroker)
4speed
full exhaust

Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Could be any number of things. Ignition switch, clutch safety switch, battery cables, starter, wiring, etc.
I would start out by putting the front end on jack stands, then test the wires at the starter for battery voltage at the big wire and voltage at the "S" wire when you have the key in the start position.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't forget to check the battery to engine block ground. FIRST try jump starting it....this will verify a good battery and terminal connections...and it's free. Eric


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Time to wiggle wires, most likely the battery posts are loose or corroded. Turn on the key and the radio, so you'll know if it powers on. The lights don't draw much, so may be enough to power them, but cuts out when you hit the key. Make sure the shifter is in park--neutral safety switch.
The battery may be dead, you may have a short that is sucking the battery dry. Disconnect the bat and charge it, then try again.


----------

